# Project Wall O' Herp



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Just thought I’d share what I’ve been up to for the past month or so…I call it my “Wall of Herp”. (Note that not all the cages are finished)

Before, my mini-rack when cages were all over the place (living room, kitchen, etc.):










Same wall today after beginning project Wall O' Herp:










Enclosures:

2 18x18x18 zoo meds
2 18x18x24 (zoo med/exo)
2 12x12x18 (zoo med/exo)
1 12x12x12 zoo med
1 20g long w/ DIY horizontal conversion
1 10g vertical conversion 
1 22x22x22 PVC cage


Features:

- Fogging from Repti-Fogger (on from 5:55am – 6:00am)

- MistKing system (1 minute intervals 12:30pm, 3:00pm, 6:00 pm)

- Closed Circuit Circulation system for multiple cages with centralized pc fan controller.

Fan Controller:










All zoo meds/exos are hooked into the fog pipes and have MistKing nozzles (1-2 depending on size of enclosure and misting needs)

The larger zoo meds/exos (18x18 floor) have a close circuit air circulation system constructed with pc fans, electrical box, and pvc pipes. 

Close up of the polycarbonate panel used to cover the exo/zoo-med tops showing: Mistking nozzles, Air circulation system, front vent, and fog pipe hook up: 









Fog Pipe setup. None of these pvc pipes are perfectly horizontal, the all slant a bit towards the northern side of the rack so that any condensation in the pipes can be drained via the brass valve seen in the second photo.



















There is still a bunch of work to be done, but nonetheless it has been a huge upgrade from what it was before


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! I really like the whole fogging, air circulation, drain valves type things. So I'm guessing the pc fan controller controls the speed of the fans? Did you have to jerry rig an old computer PSU and appropriate connectors to the controller and fans? Again, I really like your setup.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, super cool. Post a video!


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

stevenhman said:


> Awesome! I really like the whole fogging, air circulation, drain valves type things. So I'm guessing the pc fan controller controls the speed of the fans? Did you have to jerry rig an old computer PSU and appropriate connectors to the controller and fans? Again, I really like your setup.


Yeah, the pc fan controller controls the fan speed. To be honest I don't change them all that much but it is nice to have all the fans plugged into one module and only one power cord from there. Because the fan controller is for computers I only had to solder one cable (the power cord from the controller to the ac/dc adapter), the other fans just plug into the controller with the standard 3 pin connectors. 



chinoanoah said:


> Wow, super cool. Post a video!


Lol...I need to tell my buddy (whom I borrow the camera from) to hurry up and get a video camera.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice project! So what kinda frogs are in these tanks?


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hybrids! Hehe, jk.


hukilausurfer said:


> Nice project! So what kinda frogs are in these tanks?


Looking good Leo! 
It's missing something though......wait, I got it, you need a big giant BARÇA banner on the wall.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

edwing206 said:


> Looking good Leo!
> It's missing something though......wait, I got it, you need a big giant BARÇA banner on the wall.


 haha you wish!



hukilausurfer said:


> Nice project! So what kinda frogs are in these tanks?


The 18 x18 x18 zoo meds house a pair of leucs and a pair of escudos
The 18 x18 x24 exo has a trio of bastis
The 12x12x18 exo has a tinc (who is moving into the 20 gallon long at the bottom of the rack)

The other tanks are empty. Once the tinc is moved out of the exo, I will have two 12x12x18's and a 10g Vert that I'll likely use for pairs of thumbs and/or grow out tank for froglets. The 12x12x12 is for grow out/temp housing. The 18x18x24 zoo med will be for an - as of yet unknown- trio.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Some updates. Removed the PVC chondro cage (snakes are going to a different room), and added two 20 gallon conversions.




















New Drainage:

The old drainage I was using (individual valves on each vivarium) wasn't working as well as I had planned. A bit tedious to go around and individually drain each one, plus some of the valves were leaking, so I decided to redo the system using funny pipe and a single valve. All excess water now flows out the steel valve seen above and just to the left of the MistKing pump in the following photo.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the clean black look on the bottom of those tanks. Is that paint, or contact paper, or something else?


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

ktewell said:


> I like the clean black look on the bottom of those tanks. Is that paint, or contact paper, or something else?


Its contact paper. Definitely a godsend when it comes to hiding those less-than ideal areas of a vivarium.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice looking wall o herp! Im in the process of filling my first rack and am looking forward to it being finished. should be soon


----------



## axolotl2 (Sep 13, 2008)

what are you using for lights over the 20s? I am trying to build a 29 gallon vert. and I am not sure of how to light it, or where to purchase the fixtures. The Wall is great, you have done a fantastic job!!!


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Bananaman said:


> Nice looking wall o herp! Im in the process of filling my first rack and am looking forward to it being finished. should be soon


Thank you. Ah a fellow Angelino!!



axolotl2 said:


> what are you using for lights over the 20s? I am trying to build a 29 gallon vert. and I am not sure of how to light it, or where to purchase the fixtures. The Wall is great, you have done a fantastic job!!!


Thanks. I actually had a lot of difficulty finding a light for the conversions. Not that many 12" fixtures around for a decent price. Ideally, one would have a row of 20gallons under a 48" t5 or t8, but since I only had space for two I had to move the Zoo Med that was originally on the left rack over to the right one and set the two 20gallons next to each other. I found a 24" exo hood for cheap on craigslist and went with that to light up both 20 gallons. All my lighting with the exception of the bottom row are CFL bulbs.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Hope all the fathers here had a great Father's Day. 

Here are some updated photos from over the weekend. I found lots of pumilio eggs this weekend, some fertile others not. The Cristos transported 2 tads on Saturday, so looking forward to seeing how these develop.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

sweet tanks Leo, great pics.. that basti looks amazing.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Great looking tanks & frogs! Congrats on the Cristobals, definitely keep us posted on their offspring patterns! Any luck with the fantasticus? Keep an eye on your leaf litter...thats where my groups tend to lay the most.

Keith


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Keith, no luck with the fants as of yet. Though to be perfectly honest I have not searched through their viv too extensively since they are still getting acclimated to it and each other, and I figure it is best to leave them alone for a bit. Thanks for the tip regarding the leaf litter, will definitely keep my eyes pealed.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet cristos!!


----------



## silentRI (Nov 9, 2009)

poimandres said:


> Some updates. Removed the PVC chondro cage (snakes are going to a different room), and added two 20 gallon conversions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the parts for your drainage setup. Very clean set up.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

silentRI said:


> where did you get the parts for your drainage setup. Very clean set up.


I purchased all the pipes and connectors from my local Home Depot. They all fall under the category head of "Funny Pipe" and can be found in the irrigation section at home depot. Make sure you ask where irrigation is at your local store - it is sometimes with plumbing but I've also seen it as a separate aisle on its own near gardening.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

poimandres said:


> I purchased all the pipes and connectors from my local Home Depot. They all fall under the category head of "Funny Pipe" and can be found in the irrigation section at home depot. Make sure you ask where irrigation is at your local store - it is sometimes with plumbing but I've also seen it as a separate aisle on its own near gardening.


Very nice setup. I have the same question but for the piping/outlet of the air circulation system please.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey John. Thanks for the compliment.

I use two types of air circulation: In-Tank and External. There are several threads here on DB regarding external close-circuit systems and I basically just copied those methods for the external system. I just posted a construction thread for my In-Tank System and wiring the fans here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/55446-diy-tank-air-circulation.html#post480402


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Many thanks Leo.


----------

